# Swedish：den första januari/ den första i första



## pigg

Kan man faktiskt säga _den första i första_(enligt min lärobok) istället för den första januari vardagligt?
Likadant _den fjortonde i andra_ istället _för den fjortonde februari_?

Tack på förhand!


----------



## Tjahzi

Ja. Det torde komma från det faktum att man skriver 1/1 och 14/2.


----------



## Swites

Det kan man säga. Men det är inte speciellt vanligt. Om du tex fyller i en blankett eller något papper där du ska skriva datumet så skriver du ju tex 14/2-10, eller 100214. Då kan folk svara på det sättet för att hjälpa till. Annars skulle jag personligen nog inte använda det sättet att säga det.

Edit: Jaså var det din tur nu..


----------



## pigg

Tack men jag är fortfarande lite förvirrad över ert exempel.
När jag fyller en blankett frågar jag: "Skriver jag den första januari eller den första i första", då motsvarar "den första januari"  _1/1-10_, eller _100101_? Och "den första i första" då? 
Hoppas att ni kan förstå min förtvivlade fråga! 

Tack så mycket på förhand!


----------



## Tjahzi

Det handlar alltid om "dag i månad". Aldrig år, det anger man efteråt.


----------



## pigg

Umm, jag förstår, dock mitt problem är att jag inte förstår  i detta sammanhang, vilket av :_den första januari/ den första i första_ dessa två motsvarar vilket av _1/1; 1001_ dessa två.

Tack för hjälpen!


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm? "Den första januari/ den första i första_"_ motsvarar "1/1 -10" och "100101".


----------



## pigg

Swites said:


> ..Men det är inte speciellt vanligt. Om du tex fyller i en blankett eller något papper där du ska skriva datumet så skriver du ju tex 14/2-10, eller 100214. Då kan folk svara på det sättet för att hjälpa till.



Tack och ursäkta mig för att vara så tjatig, men jag tror inte att jag har förtydligat mig / förstått exemplet i svaret!
Menar *Swites* att när jag fyller i en blankett hos polisen till exempel, kanske behöver jag fråga personalen: _Ursäkta mig, skriver jag  den första januari eller den första i första？_
Då svarar hon kanske: _Den första i den första._
Nu menar hon att jag ska skriva på :_1/1 _det sättet, eller _1-1 _det sättet？
Det kan vara att jag har misförstått svaret dock.

Kort och kärnfullt(förhoppningsvis) : _den första januari  och  den första i första？ är 2 olika sätt att uttrycka datum, min fråga är: om man har motsvarande differentierade sätt/ former att skriva de？

Tack igen!_


----------



## Tjahzi

Nej! Uttrycket "(den) första i första" finns egentligen enbart i tal och motsvara inte något särskilt skrivsätt. Alltså motsvarar "(den) första i första" ett särskilt datum, vilket i sin tur kan skrivas på flera olika sätt.

Hoppas jag förstod den här gången.


----------



## pigg

Ok, jag tror att jag förstår nu. 
Tack så mycket!!


----------



## Lars H

Hej

Exempel med dagens datum:

Att skriva på blankett: "100829", "10-08-29" eller "2010-08-29" (alla OK, lite beroende på hur blanketten ser ut, men ordningen är alltid år-månad-dag) eller "29/8 2010" (går att begripa). Men att skriva "08-29-10" (amerikanskt) blir helt fel på svenska.
Att skriva i löpande text: "10-08-29" (juridisk text), "29/8" (något formellt) eller "29 augusti" (fungerar överallt), eller "den tjugonionde augusti" (skönlitterärt)
Att tala: "tjugonionde augusti". Jag skulle inte säga "tjugonionde i åttonde", även om jag skulle förstå det. Det låter underligt, alltför formellt i mina öron.


----------

